# Harley Benton in Canada



## gerrydavies749 (Oct 18, 2021)

Could someone please tell me why Canadian retailers do not carry this line? I've read some decent reviews on these guitars and can't believe no one represents them here! I live in Montreal and the 3 big retailers here,Steves,Long and Mac and Red One only carry the usual suspects.Any info on how to get a hold of these guitars would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

gerrydavies749 said:


> Could someone please tell me why Canadian retailers do not carry this line? I've read some decent reviews on these guitars and can't believe no one represents them here! I live in Montreal and the 3 big retailers here,Steves,Long and Mac and Red One only carry the usual suspects.Any info on how to get a hold of these guitars would be greatly appreciated!


Its the house brand of Thomann, only sold in their stores in Europe. I've bought a couple from them. Great product and even with the shipping and import charges, really good value for money. 
It's better to buy a couple of guitars at the same time to save on shipping. I think one is $70-$80 to ship by UPS and two is is ~$120-130, so bit of savings UPS charges $11.30 clearance fee and 6% duty on guitars and 13% HST. Takes about 4 days to arrive from Germany.
They are now shipping by CanadaPost/DHL for about 30$ less but ~2 weeks to deliver and maybe save the import/tax.


----------



## gerrydavies749 (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

Lab_Guitar_42 said:


> Its the house brand of Thomann, only sold in their stores in Europe. I've bought a couple from them. Great product and even with the shipping and import charges, really good value for money.
> It's better to buy a couple of guitars at the same time to save on shipping. I think one is $70-$80 to ship by UPS and two is is ~$120-130, so bit of savings UPS charges $11.30 clearance fee and 6% duty on guitars and 13% HST. Takes about 4 days to arrive from Germany.
> They are now shipping by CanadaPost/DHL for about 30$ less but ~2 weeks to deliver and maybe save the import/tax.


Actually shipping has gone down here's the price for a bass and guitar to Ontario (in Canadian $$) by UPS


----------



## NoEncores (Sep 23, 2018)

I've seen the attention on them and heard all the positive reviews. that being said, the variance in quality between guitars in long and mquade can bring, ordering online sight unseen just feels a bit sketchy.
should OP pull the trigger I hope its a perfect instrument for them. best of luck!


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I suspect that Thomann will eventually have a presence in North America . They seem to be a great retailer .


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

You might want to try CL too. There's a local guy selling them new in my area and that's where he advertises. He sells them for $220 (in the States they are $95). They're mostly made in China & Vietnam but occasionally you can find one made in Indonesia.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Aren't they just another Cort made house label?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If they're lightly relic'd you could say they are Hardly Beaton.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Aren't they just another Cort made house label?


^ Probably, and that's a reasonable assumption.

But similar to many Taiwan companies producing goods coming from the same factory, Cort has varying levels of quality - paid tiers, so to speak - on goods coming out of those same factories depending on what the contractor dictates ($$$) to the manufacturer. i.e.: Out of say a scale of 5, Harley Benton might be Tier 3 and certain Schecter guitars might be Tier 1 - all coming from the same place.


----------

